# Touchwiz



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

I came from the GNex which was a phone I really loved. I was torn whether or not to ditch it and come to the GS3. I am glad that I did though as I'm really loving this phone. One of the things that caused me such hesitancy was the AOSP experience and Dev support on the GNex; however, that being said, I can see that the GS3 has some pretty good Dev support already and I'm sure these guys and others are just getting started too. I see a bright future for this phone!

What I am really surprised about though is my pleasure with Touchwiz on this phone! I had both the Fascinate and the Droid Charge and didn't care much for the touchwiz skin back then. Gotta say that Touchwiz has come a long ways with functionality, speed, and look. I didn't think I'd ever say this but I'm liking touchwiz BETTER than AOSP at this point! I do miss some of the customization options with Roms like AOKP, Liquid, and the like, but a Rom like Bean's pretty much gives me the best of both worlds. Just wondering if I'm not alone in the "I'm surprised I like Touchwiz" camp.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

SOTK said:


> I came from the GNex which was a phone I really loved. I was torn whether or not to ditch it and come to the GS3. I am glad that I did though as I'm really loving this phone. One of the things that caused me such hesitancy was the AOSP experience and Dev support on the GNex; however, that being said, I can see that the GS3 has some pretty good Dev support already and I'm sure these guys and others are just getting started too. I see a bright future for this phone!
> 
> What I am really surprised about though is my pleasure with Touchwiz on this phone! I had both the Fascinate and the Droid Charge and didn't care much for the touchwiz skin back then. Gotta say that Touchwiz has come a long ways with functionality, speed, and look. I didn't think I'd ever say this but I'm liking touchwiz BETTER than AOSP at this point! I do miss some of the customization options with Roms like AOKP, Liquid, and the like, but a Rom like Bean's pretty much gives me the best of both worlds. Just wondering if I'm not alone in the "I'm surprised I like Touchwiz" camp.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I too, like this version of touchwiz, minus the launcher. I am running Beans, but use Nova Launcher, and I keep coming back to it from AOKP.

* Verizon Galaxy S3 *


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I always shit on TW before and I agree so far I really like TW. Glad I made the switch from the GNex personally.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't hate TW, but I LOVE the speed and customizability of AOSP ROMs. The only flat-out advantage TW has (other than a few AOSP hardware bugs) is battery life, it's WAY better on TW than AOSP. But again, I love AOSP so much I'm willing to forgo the extra battery life. I'm also counting on the fact that it'll be improved as development goes on.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm personally loving TW. Running CleanRom completely stripped.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> I'm personally loving TW. Running CleanRom completely stripped.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


lol all the former Nexus users running TW...

all the former DX/other device owners running AOSP...

feel like its backwards day, guess you always want what you can't have amirite?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> lol all the former Nexus users running TW...
> 
> all the former DX/other device owners running AOSP...
> 
> feel like its backwards day, guess you always want what you can't have amirite?


lol no joke. I guess I just got kind of bored with AOSP only for so long. The changes are nice.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> lol all the former Nexus users running TW...
> 
> all the former DX/other device owners running AOSP...
> 
> feel like its backwards day, guess you always want what you can't have amirite?


I went DX > GN > S3. The grass is apparently always greener.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

When will we see a Sense 4+ port for this phone? hahaha j/k!


----------



## JuggalotusHeat (Jul 20, 2011)

Tw on sgs3 is much better than AOSP. The baked in features of touchwiz are now more robust then an AOSP variant. Back in the day cm brought a lot to the table. Other than profiles, I don't see the point in running AOSP over touchwiz.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> lol no joke. I guess I just got kind of bored with AOSP only for so long. The changes are nice.


This.

Its not about wanting what I can't have. Its about boredom. TW is different than AOSP. I'm liking the differences, and I do honestly feel TW finally gives a great user interface experience.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

SOTK said:


> This.
> 
> Its not about wanting what I can't have. Its about boredom. TW is different than AOSP. I'm liking the differences, and I do honestly feel TW finally gives a great user interface experience.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Now if only they fixed the garbage launcher!


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Now if only they fixed the garbage launcher!


Yep, agreed! I'm using Nova. Pretty much been using it ever since I got the GNex! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

SOTK said:


> Yep, agreed! I'm using Nova. Pretty much been using it ever since I got the GNex!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah realistically even if they changed the launcher to be better I'd still use Nova because I love the gestures.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm using the TW launcher. I like it.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I just can't stand TW for some reason. I give a try every 2 - 3 weeks & I always go back to AOSP after a day.

Small things bug me with TW. Not being able to swipe left/right in the dialer to get to the next tab. I think settings > apps is the same, I forget? The lockscreen. The toggles. The icons. 'Quiet hours' (whatever it's called on TW) leave a notification icon up there. I know I can change some of these things, but I would have to install various apps/mods to get back some of the features/themes of AOSP that I like. It looks like I might like some of Bean's mods in his ROM, but he doesn't make it for the international (poor me







).

Oh well, to each their own...

(I'm also wondering how many people here were knocking TW in the GNex forum, before they made the switch and now like it better... hmmmm...)


----------

